# Unterschiede zwischen progressive und Interlaced Video?



## Alex363 (7. April 2007)

Kann mir jemand mal erklären wie ich diesen Text zu verstehen habe?



> *
> IMPORTANT NOTE The product is specifically designed to work with progressive (non-interlaced) images. That means that if you are starting with interlaced video such as a standard Sony PD150 DVCAM capture, you will need to convert the image to progressive in the host application before applying Instant HD.*




Was sind überhaupt progressive Videobilder und was zählt man als Interlaced-Videos?
Das sind diese technischen Begriffe dich der Kreativität immer wieder im Weg stehen.
Es wäre sehr schön wenn mir das mal jemand von euch ohne Technikvokabular erklären könnte.


----------



## cille (7. April 2007)

Hi ho,
kann Dir da auch nicht wirklich Helfen,
aber hier mal eine Übersetzung des Textes:


> WICHTIGE ANMERKUNG das Produkt ist spezifisch entworfen, um mit progressiven (non-interlaced) Bildern zu arbeiten. Das bedeutet, dass wenn du beginnend mit verschachteltem Bildschirm wie einer StandardSony PD150 DVCAM Sicherung bist, du das Bild in Progressisten in der Wirt Anwendung umwandeln mußt, bevor Sie sofortiges HD anwenden.




Sonnige Grüße,
cille


----------



## chmee (7. April 2007)

*Interlaced - Zeilensprung - Halbbildverfahren*
Auf dem Fernseher sollen mindestens 25 flüssige Bilder dargestellt werden. Bei der Erfindung des Fernsehers wurde die Frequenz des Stromnetzes (50Hz) als Basis des Bildaufbaus genommen und es wurde festegelegt, dass in einem Bild 2 Halbbilder stecken. Positiver Nebeneffekt : Flackern und Ruckeln konnte minimiert werden, da es eben 50 Bilder pro Sekunde sind. 1. Halbbild zeigt die ungeraden Zeilen und das 2. Halbbild die geraden Zeilen des Fernsehbildes an. Ist Jahrzehnte Standard im Videobereich gewesen, heisst also, jede DV-Kamera dreht grundsätzlich im Interlaced-Modus.
- Manche DV-Kameras beherrschen einen Progressiv-Modus - manche wirklich andere nur Pseudo. zB DVX100, XL1 etc -

*Progressives Bild - Vollbild*
Kommt erstmal aus dem Film und Kinobereich, da dort immer nur volle Bilder auf einem Film belichtet wurden. Ergo wird im Kino Bild für Bild wiedergegeben. Seit der PC in jedem Haushalt steht und nun HDV mit progressivem Modus bezahlbar ist, kann auch der Normalsterbliche Progressiv arbeiten. 

Um Interlaced-Video zu Deinterlacen - Halbbilder in Vollbilder umzuwandeln - gibt es verschiedene Methoden. Die sind hier schon mehrmals besprochen worden, zB

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/video...oduktion/240955-premiere-halbbildversatz.html

Mit der Suche findest im weiten Netz und auch bei Tutorials.de noch ne Menge Infos.

mfg chmee


----------

